# 1DX Mark 2 Raw Image Quality compared to 1DX



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

For all of those folk wondering how the 1DX Mark 2 raw image quality compares to the 1DX, I have shot some side by side images through the iso range and posted them. Also shared opinion and included images taken whilst using a beta version of the 1DX Mark 2 for photographing African wildlife. Here is the link: http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/canon-1dx-mark-2-image-quality-comparison
I have included an iso 10 000 image here just to show how good it is.
Hoping to complete another post next week comparing other aspects of the two cameras performance.


----------



## BenKing (Apr 8, 2016)

Great review! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 8, 2016)

BenKing said:


> Great review! Thanks for sharing.


+1
The type of review I have been waiting for. Much appreciated!


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Excellent review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Besisika, Click and Benking..


----------



## applecider (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for a great review.

It sounds like there may be a half stop better high iso performance from what you are saying 16000 mii equals 10000 mi.

As a 1DX user I'm looking for a compelling reason in image quality to upgrade my use cases often go as high as 6400 iso. It's not clear to me that I see one here, of course the f8 focusing goodness is another matter.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Applecider
I felt that the image quality advantage of the 1DX Mark 2 was close to a stop better, given that in instances where I am viewing the files at 1:1 on screen, that the higher resolution of the Mark 2 is not being taken into account. So I am finding that I am comfortable shooting the 1DX Mark 2 a stop higher than I am with my 1DX in real world imaging, at least the kind that i do of wildlife...
It is a seriously good sensor


----------



## candc (Apr 9, 2016)

Great comparison but that stuffed wild dog gives me the creeps!


----------



## GuyF (Apr 16, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> For all of those folk wondering how the 1DX Mark 2 raw image quality compares to the 1DX, I have shot some side by side images through the iso range and posted them.



Great work, Grant. I've just watched your video comparing the 1DX and 1DX2 and the colours appear much richer with the 1DX2. When using identical settings between bodies, would you agree the colours are improved?

I'm off to a presentation on the 1DX2 on Monday and will get a chance to maybe fire off a few shots. Hmmm, Monday could be expensive. Song long 5D3!!!!!


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks GuyF
I totally felt that the colours from the 1DX Mark 2 beta were a little punchier, cleaner, and required less processing from me. I do have to reiterate though that the camera I experienced was a Beta version and the final version may be the same or not...
If the production models equal the image quality of the Beta, I would be very happy, and perhaps for me, that might be the biggest improvement over my existing 1DX, that combination of great colour, less noise at high iso, and more detailed shadows.....
I look forward to your findings when you try out the camera for yourself 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## GuyF (Apr 22, 2016)

RAW files available here for scrutiny - https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review-28791/performance


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

GuyF said:


> RAW files available here for scrutiny - https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review-28791/performance



Thanks for sharing that link, GuyF.

One thing from that article that sticks in my mind is this:



> If you are going to be recording 4K video .... a 9-second video at 50fps creates a 900MB video file


----------

